# 2007 ND trapline



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Some pics from my western ND trapline. Have another badger pic will post later.










Closeup of peglegged coyote.


















Double front paw catch on badger

















Coyote which must have got hit by car









Another lil griz ****


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

2 of the five animals have almost met there maker already.. CRAZY! that peg leg dog would have made an awsome full body mount. It's crazy how animals can adapt.

That other dog looks like it got hit within a few days. Was it really messed up?

Sweet pics keep them coming!


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Well it was either a car that it or a deer clubbed it, I don't know. It was in pretty rough shape but still going.


----------



## live4hunting (Oct 16, 2007)

could a few more people try and post some pictures on here and try to get some of this years catches posted.


----------



## 3200 ganger (Apr 21, 2006)

[/img]


















[/img]


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

3200 that fox and coyote are unreal! Great pics!

If you photo-shopped out the trap in the coyote one you could sell thousands of prints online. I however would want the one with the trap! :lol:

Great pics keep them coming!


----------



## Mossyoak (Nov 27, 2007)

That yote pic was awsome. That makes me want to start taking pictures of my animals in the traps instead of after i get them back to the house.


----------



## brodash (Oct 24, 2007)

what kind of set is that where you caught the **** duck commander, thanks great pics


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

It is a little griz dog proof trap.

here are a few more pics



















Finally got a good pic of one teed off at me, took about 20 pics before I got this one


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

Those coyote pictures are truly amazing       
Keep em comin


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Great pics!


----------

